# Saaz APA



## LKC (25/3/13)

I have been given about a kg of Saaz & hersbrucker hops recently (about a KG of both). as well as smaller qtys of (80g) of cascade, amarillo & EKG

at the moment I am focusing on using the saaz. recently made a Saaz Porter which came out well,

My next move is to create a Saaz APA. I plan on making as per below. I have included some cascade to keep it american but would also like to make it again with only Saaz or by replacing the Cascade with amarillo. Would either of these be possible?

Will be made as BIAB 90 min mash. at around 67 deg.

60 min boil. standard 23 lt batch. ferment with US-05

Grain Bill
marris otter - 4.5kg
Crystal 40 or 60 (depending on availablities - 600g
Torrified wheat - 220g

Hop Bill
60 min - 20g Saaz
40 min - 10g Saaz
30 min - 20g Saaz & 20g Cascade
20 min - 20g cascade
5 min - 10g cascade

Dry hop 30g Saaz ( unsure about this addition)


----------



## bullsneck (25/3/13)

I did a EKG/Saaz IPA that went down well with the fellas at the brew club. It was fun to get the BJCP fellas to pick the hop. A lot said Cascade. I say go for it.

As far as the recipe is concerned, I'd adjust the crystal to around 5%, but that's just me.


----------



## slash22000 (25/3/13)

If all else fails, guess Cascade.


----------



## Nick JD (25/3/13)

I've done a few noble hop "American" ales. They rock.

An IPA with 100% NZ Hallertau was epic. Dunno why people pigeonhole noble hops.


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/3/13)

Was that Pacific Hallertau/Pacifica? I did an IPA with that and Motueka in equal amounts and found the spicy orange marmalade way too overpowering for it to be called anything other than "interesting".


----------



## Nick JD (25/3/13)

Fat Bastard said:


> Was that Pacific Hallertau/Pacifica? I did an IPA with that and Motueka in equal amounts and found the spicy orange marmalade way too overpowering for it to be called anything other than "interesting".


Pacifica and Wakatu (Hallertau Aroma) are different beasties.

Hallertau Aroma is the shizzle.


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> Pacifica and Wakatu (Hallertau Aroma) are different beasties.
> 
> Hallertau Aroma is the shizzle.


Hmmm. The last lot of Pacifica I got have been labeled from an un-named supplier as Hallertau Aroma. Tastes the same as the Pacifica I've had in the past from Craftbrewer though, so I'll assume that's what it is.


----------



## LKC (25/3/13)

thanks for the confirmation that I have not created a Frankenstein brew.

I will first try as is (lowering the crystal as suggested, maybe add some munich or other malt for a touch of complexity)

to get through these hops I will also try the same Saaz and grain bill and play around with the later hop additions

I am also making a Saaz Porter wich has turnt out nicely. so that may be made again. just with reduced ABV as the current 8% makes it a little crazy. Decided to add a kg of cooper BE2 to kick up the ABV. has made the brew fun.


----------



## Byran (25/3/13)

I have used saaz in a few pilsners with extra hoppiness and loved the flavour and aroma of it in abundance. I think its citrus flavours are great.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (25/3/13)

Haven't made anything decent with hall.aroma and I have heaps, what was the hop bill Nick?


----------



## fletcher (25/3/13)

LKC said:


> thanks for the confirmation that I have not created a Frankenstein brew.


even if you have...who cares? go for it, it's your beer. i reckon it'd be amazing. i'm about to make an all hallertau APA. can't wait.


----------



## Stuwort (28/3/13)

LKC said:


> I have been given about a kg of Saaz & hersbrucker hops recently (about a KG of both). as well as smaller qtys of (80g) of cascade, amarillo & EKG
> 
> at the moment I am focusing on using the saaz. recently made a Saaz Porter which came out well,
> 
> ...


I did a saaz pale ale and it turned out well, but I did a 60min addition and dry hopped. I am about to bottle a pilsner with five additions of saaz and cascade brewed with a Coopers Euro Lager tin and the supplied yeast at 13c.


----------

